# Speed Internet



## FromUbuntu2bsd (Apr 4, 2016)

The problem I have is about the internet speed as I want to install certain programs repositories but I always download at a speed of 10kb when I have at least 4MB anyone knows what happens?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 4, 2016)

It could be a particular distfile site is slow, it could be duplex mismatch.  Does it download at 10K for everywhere all the time?


----------



## FromUbuntu2bsd (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the answer, yes,the download speed is the same for all I want to update, I will look to that you mentioned


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2016)

You might want to contact your ISP. Perhaps there's an issue on their side.


----------



## user0 (Apr 8, 2016)

Try speedtest.net if it is has a reasonably nearby test server for you.
How is your FreeBSD box connected to the Internet? Are you sure it is your WAN connection that is slow? It may be the LAN as well if you have a faulty cable, switch or NIC.
Sometimes the cheap "soap box" broadband routers become bogged down (especially when running a torrent client on the LAN) and slow everything down too, but I never saw xfers that slow!


----------



## FromUbuntu2bsd (Apr 9, 2016)

The problem is the NIC maybe, it's difficult, but maybe the problem is the driver of my NIC, the model of this is Qualcomm Atheros AR8152. I don't have a solution but thanks for trying to answer.


----------

